# Head Boats out of Myrtle Beach



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

What can you tell me about the Hurricane Fleet out of Myrtle Beach?
Looking at their 11.5 hour Grouper,Snapper, Sea Bass Trip.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

damifinowfish said:


> What can you tell me about the Hurricane Fleet out of Myrtle Beach?
> Looking at their 11.5 hour Grouper,Snapper, Sea Bass Trip.


Never fished the hurricane fleet. I have fished on the Miss Calabash docked in 
Calabash nc 11 hr trip. About 3 hrs out and 3 hrs back gives you about 5 hrs fishing.
Caught lots of Sea bass and Snapper with a Grouper and Amberjack for good measure. 
Caught the Amberjack bottom jigging with a Heavy 6' Spinning rod and 6 oz jig. Get there early and get a spot of the stern corner. If you have a rod you can bring you can float it off the stern rigged with Whole Squid or med mullet and maybe pick up a a Mahi.
Good luck


----------



## troutchaser (Feb 5, 2020)

I went out with Voyager fishing charters in North Myrtle for a 24 hr headboat trip. Caught AJs, snapper and grunts mainly. My group used jigging gear most of the time. Bouncing jigs off the bottom for small stuff and speed jigging for AJs. Saw one or two grouper caught on the trip.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I think Hurricane is out of Calabash, NC. I went with them about 15 years ago. They sold $5 bags of mushy cut bait that was everything from silversides to spot that they netted in the marsh. Salted squid was included. Take your own bait and tie your own rigs. Take your own gear if you have it. Grouper season doesn't open until May 1. Most people will take a bucket of live pinfish out for grouper but you can get them on fresh cut bait or something live you catch out there. If you go without doing anything extra you can expect some sea bass, a limit of beeliners, and a few snapper.


----------



## 1david (Jan 21, 2016)

i suggest super voyager fishing! Its at north mtyle beach... 2nd if u can run to morehead! stacy or princess never go wrong! trigger fish heaven!


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Ditto, on 1David's reply, they are a great bunch of folks and will put you on the fish. I would suggest you bring your own gear, at least a rod and reel. Morehead city is a great place to hangout. Salters Path is a short 15 minite drive and another great place to hangout.

Good luck on what ever you decide...... and Keep those hooks wet...


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am going to say that through the years I have fished with every fleet along the Grand Strand and have zero complaints about any of them. Have always done pretty well with all. I love fishing on the New Inlet Princess out of Murrells Inlet, have never had a bad trip with them, but more recently have taken the limited capacity gulf stream trips with Little River Fishing Fleet and have always done well, it is more expensive. Have my two son in laws going with me in June and we will probably go with New Inlet Princess as it is a larger boat and they have never been, so thinking larger vessel will be more comfortable for them.


----------



## vucifer9 (Aug 22, 2013)

Any recommendations for a private charter in the MI, North MB, Little River or Calabash area? Targeting grouper, red snapper if in season, and top water action for kings and dolphin on drift lines? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

vucifer9 said:


> Any recommendations for a private charter in the MI, North MB, Little River or Calabash area? Targeting grouper, red snapper if in season, and top water action for kings and dolphin on drift lines? Thanks in advance.


Jay Sconyers with Aces Up Fishing 843 997 3270
Underdog Sport Fishing 843 318 9762
Both out of Murrells Inlet.


----------



## vucifer9 (Aug 22, 2013)

SmoothLures said:


> Jay Sconyers with Aces Up Fishing 843 997 3270
> Underdog Sport Fishing 843 318 9762
> Both out of Murrells Inlet.


Thank you sir, will look into those boats. 

As for party boat fishing, we used to do well with groupers on frozen cigar minnows, which were not provided by the boat (ThunderStar out of Charleston) - sometimes it took something a little different to get the attention of the bigger fish. Frozen spanish sardines/threadfins were too soft, but the cigar minnows held up well as did strips of b-liners.


----------

